
A time lapse study of the sky for a year - thisisnotmyname
http://www.datapointed.net/2011/11/history-of-the-sky-ken-murphy/
======
bradleyland
So not only is this incredibly cool to watch, but it illustrates how the
lenght of the day and weather changes throughout the year. I could see this
type of project being replicated for various biomes and used in student
materials. Brilliant idea!

Also, it was nice to learn about MobyGratis.com. I've always like Moby's
music, but the fact that he makes his music available like this for non-
commercial use is just awesome.

------
apaprocki
While watching I was thinking that this would be a much more informative
graphic way to show someone what the weather was like in a particular
location. I've always looked at those average temperature or precipitation
graphs when deciding when to make a trip somewhere far away. If you could
visualize every day of the year on a grid like this your brain would just see
the "best" time to visit based on what you're looking for.

------
gammarator
A compelling "small multiples" [1] view of weather. The astronomer in me
wishes the sequence started with the winter solstice (Dec. 21), though!

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_multiple>

------
sanderson1
It's amazing what you can learn from visualizing data in unexpected ways. I
love how putting each video in a grid next to other videos teaches you so much
more the day cycle than watching a single video by itself. It's pretty
amazing.

------
Swizec
The really cool part for me was seeing a cloudy day and then right next to it
a day full of clouds being blown apart.

Also really interesting that cloudy days generally seem to be cloudy all day.

------
alexhaefner
This is really neat. I got it up on a 27" iMac and let it play. So great.
Thanks for sharing.

------
guyht
go to 1:54 top right quarter, there are some weird people shadows appearing.

------
wavephorm
Wow it's awfully sunny in San Francisco.

A similar time-lapse video from Finland shows the difference between one day
in summer to a day in winter:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTjyt-6hJQw>

~~~
ryana
Yeah, outside of a few months in the middle of that video (which looked pretty
miserable to be fair) I was surprised by how much clear sky there was.

I like your video a lot too because it doesn't just look at the sky, but also
the vegetation. It would be great to see something like this up in New England
and watch the leaves change color.

